# Cheapest Place for a Vivexotic AX48 or equivalent?



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all,

as the title says.....

Does anyone know where the cheapest place to get a Vivexotic AX48 is?

Seen so many different prices for these things, it's unreal :gasp:

Looking to order one within the next 2 weeks and would like one with reasonably quick delivery.

I usually use Swell Reptiles but they don't have the 48's in :devil:

Thanks


----------



## TJR (Jun 18, 2009)

Try this place I just had a EX55 from them £137.40 delivered
Reptile Houses


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got a cheap AX36 from Northampton Reptiles and they did stock the AX48s in. They were the cheapest price combined with postage that I could find.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

VivExotic AX 48 Arboreal Vivariums - Wooden - Housing


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

*cough*

Vivexotic Winchester Oak AX48 Vivarium 1220x610x1216mm for only £190.99 Reptile Centre

*cough*

:whistling2:


----------



## ged123 (Mar 18, 2011)

*where to get your viv*

there are many people on rfuk that will make your viv to your spec, and they post or arrange your own courier, aerobal vivs are more expensive as a rule, you might be better getting your own built as your imagination can run wild on how you want it. i had a 36in high x 20 in square viv built, only cost me 35quid!!!!


----------



## ged123 (Mar 18, 2011)

TJR said:


> Try this place I just had a EX55 from them £137.40 delivered
> Reptile Houses


 
60 odd quid at surrey pets.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

beardys said:


> VivExotic AX 48 Arboreal Vivariums - Wooden - Housing


Have you ordered from there before as I found that one also, and then I found this review:-

Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk Reviews - SiteJabber Consumer Reviews of Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk

:lol2:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

ged123 said:


> there are many people on rfuk that will make your viv to your spec, and they post or arrange your own courier, aerobal vivs are more expensive as a rule, you might be better getting your own built as your imagination can run wild on how you want it. i had a 36in high x 20 in square viv built, only cost me 35quid!!!!


I know it's probably cost effective to have one built, I just think the Vivexotic's are excellent quality and they have a sufficient number of vents.....

I'm not sure how some viv makers get away with making a 3 foot x 2 foot tall viv with 2 vents on it because alot of them do....
They circulate no air and it's like opening an oven :blowup:

The smaller vivexotic ax24 has 8 vents....

The vivexotic ax48 has 16....

Which shows they do their homework :notworthy:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

KurtH said:


> Have you ordered from there before as I found that one also, and then I found this review:-
> 
> Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk Reviews - SiteJabber Consumer Reviews of Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk
> 
> :lol2:


yes i have ordered from them a few times and have just seen that review.deffently not scammers just cheap


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

beardys said:


> yes i have ordered from them a few times and have just seen that review.deffently not scammers just cheap


That's good then, the site just put me off as there's no info about anything,it looks unfinished :lol2:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

KurtH said:


> That's good then, the site just put me off as there's no info about anything,it looks unfinished :lol2:


yeah its quite new but know a few people also who have ordered from there and have had no problems.


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

KurtH said:


> Have you ordered from there before as I found that one also, and then I found this review:-
> 
> Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk Reviews - SiteJabber Consumer Reviews of Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk
> 
> :lol2:


 
This wording in there terms is not correct and is not legal

Please note that we are unable to accept a returned product if you have ordered the wrong item, changed your mind or found the same product at a lower price elsewhere. It is therefore very important that you place your order carefully.
*Order Cancellations*
When you pay for your order delivery instructions are immediately sent to our warehouse for processing. Once this occurs we are no longer able to cancel your order for any reason. If you need to cancel an order please contact us before paying for your order.


----------



## TJR (Jun 18, 2009)

ged123 said:


> 60 odd quid at surrey pets.


OMG :gasp:
Google never threw that up for me I'm so angry :devil:
Just been on their site phew thought I'd made a mistake when I bought my viv elsewhere. The EX55 viv is on there for £120 I presume you saw the price of the stand that is £60 odd quid


----------



## discountreptilesupplies (Apr 14, 2011)

*Inconvenience caused - Apologies*

Dear all, 

Firstly may I apologise for any inconvenience caused. 
If you have had any issues with orders placed/communication in the last 45 days on discountreptilesupplies.co.uk please could you email [email protected] with the copy of your order and whether you would like a full refund or if you would still like the goods being sent. 

We have had some issues with software/development and are working on this issue whilst the site is taken down. 

Best Regards
Discountreptilesupplies.co.uk


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

hi i just bought a ax36 with cabinet from surrey pets delivery was really quick and thatwas cheapest i could find 
needing another one so will keep eye on this thread to see if there is any cheaper though


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

NorthamptonReptileCentre said:


> *cough*
> 
> Vivexotic Winchester Oak AX48 Vivarium 1220x610x1216mm for only £190.99 Reptile Centre
> 
> ...


I think you're winning upto now :notworthy:
Do I get free sealant if I come your way:whistling2:


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

KurtH said:


> I think you're winning upto now :notworthy:
> Do I get free sealant if I come your way:whistling2:


:lol2:, the silicon we sell wouldn't do that size viv. You would be better to get aquarium grade silicon from somewhere like B&Q and use a gun (if that's what you want it for).


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

And the winner is:-

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

£173.57 with free shipping (2-3 days), unless you're impatient, then you pay £7.20 for guaranteed next day delivery by 12pm :no1:


----------



## billyg123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Too late now but I Got a vertually new AX48 with ceramic, UV & starter, large waterfall, wood, bark & plants for the absolute rediculous price of £60.00 on ebay. I nearly wet my pants :lol2: 
Just need to find a spot to put it now.....Happy days.


----------



## PetExpress (May 6, 2011)

Blimey that is cheap!

VivExotic AX48 Oak Vivarium


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

It would appear they have now increased their prices to £199.95

Shame on them......

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


----------

